# I have been prescribed Seroquel.....



## GoneInSpace (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I went into a hospital today through emergency as I have been having Dp and panic attacks galore....and the doctor suggested I should take an anti-psychotic, seroquel. I hate taking meds, but, sadly enough, I have chosen that it is better to feel like a zombie and numb than have this constant existential angst. Anyhow, I know this med is used for schizophrenia, and I also know I have a severe anxiety disorder and Dp, so I'm not sure why I was put on this.
They recommended I take a small dose (25mg) at bedtime.

Anyone experienced with this? If it makes me feel like a zombie and i gain weight, thats fine, as long as it quiets my mind and doesnt make the DP worse.

Thanks all......

BTW I have tried every kind of natural method (yoga, meditation, herbal supplements, exercise) and none of them have been able to quiet my mind down from rumination.


----------



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

I am on Seroquel, and I have found it to be extremely helpful when it comes to intense, existential ruminations. You should be fine!


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

I was on Seroquel for a while...you will sleep well...but be careful of weight gain, it comes on fast...as far a DP/DR...well it helped me slow down my thoughts but didn't really help with feeling real or anything...I did remember at the time though that I could read better...more calm concentration.....good luck with it hope it helps for you. _C_


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Seroquel won't do anything for panic attacks. It could help the anxiety overtime by making you not care as much or atleast it does to some people. Some people do get that zombie effect others don't. I never got a zombie effect or any serious weight gain for that matter. I guess if you where on 800mg's of the stuff a day you might not be able to have a panic attack until you built up a tolerance to it. Lol.

Ive been on seroquel at various times for bipolar disorder and i still had to take clonazepam to make sure my dp/dr, brain fog, anxiety and panic attacks didnt come back.


----------



## jchebert1979 (Apr 4, 2008)

You really have to be carefull with all atypical antipsychotics, seroquel in particular. They all have a chance to cause tarditive diskinesia which is a permanent facial tick. If it isn't helping you by leaps and bounds, I would not take it.


----------



## wat (May 1, 2008)

25 mg, that's almost nothing, I can't see it will even give any effect, but if your doctor ordinated it he must know what he's doing. I take 200 mg for the moment, can't feel much difference more than I sleep better. I took 600 mg earlier, but that made me feel very dizzy and it looked like things where moving, a very scary experience, so i went down to 200 mg emidiently, I thing I'll go down to 100 mg. 100 mg equals 3.5 mg of zyprexa, what I've heard, and you use to take 7.5 to 15 mg in these conditions.


----------



## wat (May 1, 2008)

but hey, don't listen to much on me, I'm no doctor, I might be wrong


----------

